
Zelda speedrunners are attacking the memory allocator - Tomte
https://twitter.com/Gankro/status/1148361355130527748
======
pro_zac
If you are at all interested in speed running, check out Summoning Salt's
YouTube channel. It breaks down the world record progression of many classics
games.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w)

Another great channel is DotsAreCool. He explains how to manipulate the stack
by placing turtle shells to skip to end credits.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/dotsarecool](https://www.youtube.com/user/dotsarecool)

------
krige
It is seriously amazing how inventive the speedruns get once you do what is
_humanly_ possible to achieve the best time. Glitch hitboxes? Sure. Abuse
internal map workings to skip to "parallel universes"? You bet it's been done.
Hecking up the memory allocator? What?

~~~
skocznymroczny
I'm not really a fan of such speedruns to be honest. It's just like abusing
Mario/Pokemon buffer overrun to inject a jump to the credits sequence. Sure,
you jumped to the end credits quickly, but have you really beaten the game
quickly?

~~~
tialaramex
The communities for these games decide what categories are run, so if lots of
people agree that e.g. memory corruption is no fun they can either restrict it
to a special category or forbid it outright.

It's pretty rare to have games where only the deeply technical memory glitch
speed runs are a thing, much more often that's either a category few bother
with or its forbidden.

It's more common in TAS because a TAS can manipulate things to a state where
it's hilarious. e.g the increasingly deranged "correct" answers to TASbot
brain age.

~~~
PetitPrince
> e.g the increasingly deranged "correct" answers to TASbot brain age.

Video link: [https://youtu.be/mSFHKAvTGNk](https://youtu.be/mSFHKAvTGNk)

It's stupidly funny.

------
AllegedAlec
This is, by now, basically a Zelda speedrunning tradition. They also used it
to much success in Ocarina of Time, where it was possible to overwrite the
pointer telling the game which cutscene to play by doing a very specific
sequence of actions, which allowed you to basically jump to the last battle of
the game.

~~~
tinus_hn
The stairs glitch is more like this, as you walk up and down the stairs to the
graveyard the game keeps instantiating objects until it runs out of slots and
the grave that you normally remove using one of the songs can be bypassed.

~~~
vsnf
For those curious, the techniques referenced are Wrong Warping[1] and Sun's
Song without Zelda's Lullaby[2]

[1] [http://zelda.speedruns.com/oot/wrongwarp/wrong-warp-
explaine...](http://zelda.speedruns.com/oot/wrongwarp/wrong-warp-explained)

[2] [https://youtu.be/kr-D0gn27J0?t=45](https://youtu.be/kr-D0gn27J0?t=45)

------
toastal
It's not clear... _which_ Zelda game is it?

~~~
hiisukun
Wind Waker, on the GameCube. The next tweet is a link to the speedrunner's
twitch stream
([https://www.twitch.tv/videos/450136461##](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/450136461##))

